# Anyone familiar with Anise Hyssop for bees?



## hemichuck

I have a hive about a 1/4 mile from a Lowes home improvement store and my bees are over there in the garden center all the time.I can go see what they prefer just by walking around the garden center and looking at the different flowers.The Hyssops are always full of bees and so is the Salvia.Strangely enough I bought 5 or 6 Hyssops and planted them 35 feet from my 30+ hives and I rarely ever see them on the flowers.They will go where stuff is most abundant.


----------



## Omie

I have about 6 anise hyssop blooming right now- nice full bushes about 3 1/2 feet tall.
This morning I counted about 7 different species of bees on them (including my own honeybees), plus a couple types of butterflies. Very popular with nectar insects, and such a lovely plant!


----------



## KQ6AR

I have at least 30 anise blue hyssop plants around the yard. The bees love them, the yellow finches are eating the seed heads.
Read an article in one of the be mags that claimed, 2 acres of anise blue hyssop can support 250 hives. This is a large statement for them to make. So I give seedlings to the neighbors, & bee club members.


----------



## DavesBees

It is one of the most beneficial honey plants there is. The more you have the better. Sometimes when you only have a few of anything the bees don’t seem to care about it. I only have 2 plants and if I stand there long enough I may see a honeybee on it. I want lots more of it next year and may plant it along the garden fence. Not to change the subject but my corn has a dozen bees per top and has had for a week now. They are loading up on pollen and it is non GMO, non treated, heritage open pollinated corn grown organically; so they should be ok. Unless they fly just over 2 miles to the factory corn nearby. The workers wear full chem suits when they spray over there. They poisoned the soil first but I have no Idea if they used treated seed or not. Back on track; the hyssop will work out great for you.


----------



## beecuz

Thank you, everyone. I am excited. Can't wait to plant a whole field of anise hyssop for next summer. From what I have read, North Florida, at least in my area (Lamont, FL) has a summer dearth starting in June or July, so I am stoked to know we can help the little girls out in late summer. AND my family has the benefit of edible flowers and leaves for summer salads or just grazing in the garden (which I am prone to do!). Adopting bees is one of the best decisions I ever made.


----------



## Omie

Beecuz, sounds great.

One tip- i direct planted an entire packet of 100 or so anise hyssop seeds this spring and from that I wound up with only about 8 new plants, even though I kept the seed watered and sort of coddled it. So you may need to plant more seed than you might think.
My three 2nd year plants that I bought last year in pots are now HUGE and beautiful., and the ones from seed this Spring are almost as big.
You can also multiply them by digging and cutting the whole thing in half, root ball and all.


----------



## beecuz

Thanks for the tip, Omie. I have visions of purple fields with butterflies and honey bees!


----------



## MARBIS

One of the favourites for bees, great nectar producer,according to the experts if you have 1 acre field of this flower, you can expect anywhere between 1-1,5 tons of honey.
From June - July to September bees are all over it.
I sow some seeds this spring, some flowers came up, some will hopefuly come up in the spring. This fall I will plant 120 plugs (one tray). Good thing it's perenial and it keeps reproducing without our help, once established. It's good for humans too, dried could be used as herbal tea, or nice anise scented culinary seasoning.:thumbsup:


----------



## beecuz

MARBIS said:


> One of the favourites for bees, great nectar producer,according to the experts if you have 1 acre field of this flower, you can expect anywhere between 1-1,5 tons of honey.
> From June - July to September bees are all over it.
> I sow some seeds this spring, some flowers came up, some will hopefuly come up in the spring. This fall I will plant 120 plugs (one tray). Good thing it's perenial and it keeps reproducing without our help, once established. It's good for humans too, dried could be used as herbal tea, or nice anise scented culinary seasoning.:thumbsup:


What a lovely accident in selecting my companion plants!


----------



## Omie

i went to visit a friend 1/2 mile from my house today.
She has one large anise hyssop in her backyard, and also a large russian sage plant.

The hyssop had quite a few bees on it, including bumbles and honeybees (probably my honeybees)...but the russian sage had almost TWICE as many bees on it, lots of honeybees too.
Maybe we should all get some russian sage too!
Here is what it looks like. Not too unlike anise hyssop in appearance and bushy growth. They both have very fragrant leaves. 
Another bee favorite is catmint (more than cat_nip_), and it too has fragrant leaves and purple flowers, but grows in mounds rather than tall/bushy.


----------



## beecuz

Omie said:


> i went to visit a friend 1/2 mile from my house today.
> She has one large anise hyssop in her backyard, and also a large russian sage plant.
> 
> The hyssop had quite a few bees on it, including bumbles and honeybees (probably my honeybees)...but the russian sage had almost TWICE as many bees on it, lots of honeybees too.
> Maybe we should all get some russian sage too!
> ........
> 
> 
> 
> What a treat. I love your photos! I agree - russian sage, too! And I'll check into the cat mint! Thanks so much for sharing...:applause:


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

I'm a lousy gardener. However, I bought some Hyssop plugs from a supplier here on Beesource two years ago and they're doing well. How, and when, would the gardeners among you recommend to divide these plants to propogate them? Also would you split them into two or three or how many? They are about three feet high and are in bloom. Thanks, Adrian (zone 4)


----------



## Omie

I would only divide the plants if they are robust and large...like 2 1/2 wide tops and 3 feet tall. Spindly plants will not divide as well.

Dig deep and get the whole root ball up and out. Get a really big sharp knife or a sharp shovel and cut the whole root ball in half or in thirds. Gently pull the top apart as you separate the parts. I would not divide into more than 3 parts, better survival.
Do this dividing in the Fall, before the freezes set in.
Plant the new divisions and water deeply several times during the first month. mulch the ground around the new plants a little for the winter.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Omie, thanks.


----------



## Omie

Here is a video of some pollinator action on my blooming anise hyssop yesterday:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=575971#post575971


----------



## raosmun

Question: I know the mint(s) will flavor honey. Will the Anise Hyssop and/or sage flavor your honey?


----------



## Omie

I think that might be well true if my bees were foraging on several acres of mint, hyssop, or sages...but I doubt that a dozen plants will effect the overall taste of my honey. I keep in mind that my bees are likely foraging over 4 miles out in all directions from home.


----------



## aprici

Anise Hyssop (Agastache foeniculum) is great for honey bees. They flower for a long time and the bees are on them constantly. I have tried (and continue to grow) two varieties: the regular purple and a white variety called snow spike. They are both very appealing to bees.

They will flower and produce seed the first year (at least around here). Note that these plants produce a *lot* of seeds. In my case I started with one packet of each, and that year harvested about 1kg of seed. The trick to harvesting the seeds is to dry the flower stems after they have matured, then shake them upside down once dry.

http://aprici.com


----------



## jmgi

Anise Hyssop will reseed profusely that's for sure, the honey bees love it, I have seen as many as 4-5 bees climbing around each 4" tall flower spike. John


----------



## beecuz

Iam waiting to see if last year's anise hyssop has seeded around the raised garden bed and hope to transplant once they start growing. Has anyone had experience with transplanting the young seedlings? I have three plants from last year that have died back, and hope to plant a couple dozen this year either by buying from the nursery or transplanting my own seedlings if they come up. This is my first experience with anise hyssop so I don't know what to expect. 

beecuz

" ...for breath is sweeter taken even as the last in places dear...with gardens, fields and dogwood trees...in forest stands of bamboo shoots...of ginger root...and honey bees..."


----------



## aprici

The plants that died back should return more vigorously in spring. That's what ours did. They die right to the ground and sprout back. You should also get some seedlings around that area which should be easy to transplant. All the ones I have transplanted here have survived.


----------



## beecuz

Thanks, Aprici. I notice mine are already starting to sprout around the base of last year's plants! Love the Anise Hyssop!


----------



## summer1052

A variety of anise hyssop, called "horse mint" grows wild around here. And it is a BIG bee favorite.

Wildseed Farms out of Fredericksburg, TX sells horse mint seed. I have planted some for this spring, and will keep you updated.

Good luck!

Summer


----------



## ArkansasBK

I just purchased a packet of 100 seeds. The directions on the packet says that the seed have to have light to germinate. I wonder if I should just sow them on top of the ground or try to start them in pots and just set them out.
Good luck to all that wants to plant a couple of acres as the seed are very expensive. It's good to know that they reseed really good.


----------



## jmgi

They seem to germinate much better on top of the soil, being kept slightly damp until they sprout. I tried planting them indoors in peat pots and covering them with soil, and the seeds rotted. As soon as I sprinkled them on top of soil and kept them misted with water, they came up profusely. They will reseed in the garden like crazy, you won't believe how many will come up. Good Luck, John


----------



## mcooper

To those of you that are having trouble starting from seed. I have had great success using jiffy peat pellets in their plastic "greenhouses" which are available from lowes and walmart. The peat pellets aren't what makes it work, you can just use potting soil in the tray. The clear covers keep the humidity levels high enough to allow the seeds to germinate while they sit on the surface of the soil. As stated before, the seeds require light to germinate.


----------



## ArkansasBK

Thanks, guys! I have a small greenhouse where I start my veg. plants. Per your info, gonna start them on top of moist soil in cups of potting soil, set them out and hope they multiply like crazy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Omie

I sowed my seed directly on the ground, scratched it around a little, kept it damp, especially on sunny days. It did take a long time for the seeds to germinate, and the seedlings were surprisingly tiny. but once they got going, they were fine. 
Out of a whole packet I got about a dozen plants. But once those plants get big, they are very sturdy and will drops thousands of seeds each year. It's the getting things going the first few plants that takes a while. You might consider buying one or two mature plants the first year, in addition to planting seed. 
I got one that had white flowers. The purple ones seemed to have two colors- one darker with darker blueish-green leaves and the other lighter purple with yellowy-green leaves. The bees favored the darker plants.


----------



## ArkansasBK

Thanks. I hope the seed I ordered are the darker plants.
It stands to reason that seed sowed on top of the ground outside are at the mercy of the birds etc. But they do require light to germinate. Maybe when the plants reseed the birds will miss enough to get a good crop going.


----------



## Daniel Wasson

I think cold stratification is also required. Possibly only with the strain of plants I have though. I has to put mine in the freezer, on moist sand for 25 days before they would germinate. Once I started doing that I have not had any problem getting them started at all.

Package suggests sewing in the fall, on top of snow, for best results.


----------

